

W3GiftCards launches free merchant service - bradoyler
http://www.w3giftcards.com/
Easily provide online gift card services (via IFrame and Facebook app) to any merchant trying to offer gift cards through their website with no setup fees. Launched with W3Gifts.com to promote our merchants gift cards.
======
countrycottage
W3giftcards is an excellent online gift card service! The set-up is simple and
currently free of charge to the merchant. This service provides consumers with
the convenience of purchasing gift cards instantly online. What better way to
boost your gift card sales without having to mail or ship cards to consumers.
It doesn't make sense not to offer this service to your customers.

------
CharmingBricks
W3 Giftcards is a no brainer for small to midsize businesses that would like
to reach a wider audience on the internet to help grow their business.
W3giftscards is connected on facebook as well and reaches new customers on all
the social media channels. It's easy to use and free to sign up and get going.

------
bradoyler
Easily provide online gift card services to any business trying to offer gift
cards through their website and facebook. Simple setup and no sign-up fee.

